# Daughter's Shelby Flyer



## Venom5sc (Jul 30, 2017)

I picked up a balloon tire Schwinn project last year and absolutely LOVE riding it and our 8 year old daughter Shelby has been getting jealous.  A couple weeks ago at a recent automotive swap meet she found what we thought would be the perfect project bike for her, a woman's Shelby Flyer.  We have been able to break the bike down all the way except for removing the seat post (any advice would be appreciated) and have spent a number of hours cleaning and polishing the paint that is left. I am sure at some point she will want it repainted but I am going to hold off as long as I can until she gets older.  I have been searching for information since we picked it up but could not find much at all.  If anyone could point me in a direction I would appreciate it.  From what I can make out the Serial Number is G53071.

The one question I have for everyone is in regards to the wheelset.  Would you go with a brand new set or relace the original ones?




 

 

 

 

Thanks,

Jason and Shelby


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 30, 2017)

Relace the old ones. If you were here in Ventura County i could do the set in an hour or less.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Venom5sc (Jul 30, 2017)

Keith, thank you for the response and the offer but we are located in WI.  I do have a friend who is pretty good it, I will give him a call and hopefully get a lesson on it.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 30, 2017)

Venom5sc said:


> Keith, thank you for the response and the offer but we are located in WI.  I do have a friend who is pretty good it, I will give him a call and hopefully get a lesson on it.



Starting her off right, nice and crusty


----------



## kreika (Jul 31, 2017)

Welcome to the Cabe! Try "Kroil" on that seat post. It's a super penetrant. Try quad zero steel wool and some polishing compound. It might bring back the paint. If the wheels are straight just lube them and go. Good luck with the project!


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 31, 2017)

Venom5sc said:


> I picked up a balloon tire Schwinn project last year and absolutely LOVE riding it and our 8 year old daughter Shelby has been getting jealous.  A couple weeks ago at a recent automotive swap meet she found what we thought would be the perfect project bike for her, a woman's Shelby Flyer.  We have been able to break the bike down all the way except for removing the seat post (any advice would be appreciated) and have spent a number of hours cleaning and polishing the paint that is left. I am sure at some point she will want it repainted but I am going to hold off as long as I can until she gets older.  I have been searching for information since we picked it up but could not find much at all.  If anyone could point me in a direction I would appreciate it.  From what I can make out the Serial Number is G53071.
> 
> The one question I have for everyone is in regards to the wheelset.  Would you go with a brand new set or relace the original ones?
> 
> ...



PB Blaster may help loosen up the seat post.  Is the serial number stamped in the frame or on a tag?  Nice project, and glad you chose a Shelby.

Tim Newmeyer
Flying Proud Racing
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 31, 2017)

blasterracing said:


> PB Blaster may help loosen up the seat post.  Is the serial number stamped in the frame or on a tag?  Nice project, and glad you chose a Shelby.
> 
> Tim Newmeyer
> Flying Proud Racing
> Shelby, Ohio



Shelby`s Shelby---Very Nice---- Let her help...------Cowboy


----------



## Venom5sc (Aug 1, 2017)

Thank you everyone.  I will give PB Blaster a shot and look for Kroil if that doesn't work on the seat post.

The serial number is stamped on the bottom of the BB housing like my Schwinn.

She has been very helpful so far.  I have gotten everything loose and then have her take it apart.  I cant wait until we back the bearings, wondering if shes willing to put a glob of grease in her hand.  She doesn't mind getting dirty so it shouldn't be an issue but for me it'll be a cool dad moment for me.  If she stops working on it so do I and then she usually starts working on it again.  She went and hid a little bit when it came to cleaning up the frame and polishing it.  That takes a lot of patience for an 8 year old.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 1, 2017)

Venom5sc said:


> Thank you everyone.  I will give PB Blaster a shot and look for Kroil if that doesn't work on the seat post.
> 
> The serial number is stamped on the bottom of the BB housing like my Schwinn.
> 
> She has been very helpful so far.  I have gotten everything loose and then have her take it apart.  I cant wait until we back the bearings, wondering if shes willing to put a glob of grease in her hand.  She doesn't mind getting dirty so it shouldn't be an issue but for me it'll be a cool dad moment for me.  If she stops working on it so do I and then she usually starts working on it again.  She went and hid a little bit when it came to cleaning up the frame and polishing it.  That takes a lot of patience for an 8 year old.



It is indeed a moment she will remember when she`s older- She may catch the "Bike Bug Disease" from old Dad.
I envy you and your time with her- tools and grease makes a tighter bond than Super Glue. Keep us advised as to your progress... I agree that the original wheels should run fine. Lube them up first. It`s a perfect first bike for her.                      God Bless---Cowboy


----------



## izee2 (Aug 6, 2017)

Shelby's Shelby!! Awesome!! (Cowboy beat me to that phrase but I like it) 
 I can't tell you how many times my daughter has been with me pickin bikes or wrenching on them. It's something that I treasure. Enjoy every minute of it!!
 Looks like you might be in need of a seat. If you still are I have one and I'd be happy to donate it to your project. 
 Enjoy and keep us posted on the projects progress!! 

 Tom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venom5sc (Aug 6, 2017)

Yes, it's Shelby's Shelby. haha!

Was able to spend some more time with Shelby on her bike this week.  A lot of elbow grease cleaning up the frame and other parts.  The frame is just about as good as its going to get.  We are starting to burn through the white paint into the red and there are areas of the red that are showing primer. 




 

I think the front wheel will be ok but the rear wheel has a number of broken spokes and will need to be re laced.  I haven't gotten into town to pick up another can of PB Blaster so as you can see the seat post is still stuck.  She did clean the headset bearings and greased them!  Pretty cool moment.  Not sure what I am doing wrong but I couldn't get the fork back together with the washer between the truss rod bracket and stem nut.  There wasn't enough threads yet the bearings seem to be riding properly... will have to take it apart again to try to figure it out.

Tom, I will send you a PM

More progress to come!


----------



## izee2 (Aug 6, 2017)

I had a weird bearing issue with a Shelby.  There appeared to be to different size bearings in the head tube. Try swapping them. If that doesn't work Then check the cone on the fork tube. They are pressed on Sometimes they loosen up and can move up the tube. A little tap with a wooden mallet will get it back in place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyd (Aug 6, 2017)

Love her smile!


----------



## sludgeguy (Aug 7, 2017)

What a cool bike and a great experience for her.

 This is my wife's Shelby I recently did for her. Looked very similar to yours last October.


 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Venom5sc (Aug 7, 2017)

Wow!  That turned out really nice.  I am going to have to hide that picture from Shelby.


----------



## Venom5sc (Dec 7, 2017)

Making some progress on Shelby's bike. I could tell she was getting frustrated with all of the cleaning that had to be done so we took a little break..She asked for a set of wheels for her birthday and we were able to locate a nice set locally that fit.  Christmas break will hopefully allow us enough time together to get closer to piecing it all back together again.


----------



## vincev (Dec 7, 2017)

"In rust we trust"


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 8, 2017)

Venom5sc said:


> Making some progress on Shelby's bike. I could tell she was getting frustrated with all of the cleaning that had to be done so we took a little break..She asked for a set of wheels for her birthday and we were able to locate a nice set locally that fit.  Christmas break will hopefully allow us enough time together to get closer to piecing it all back together again.
> 
> View attachment 721038




It's coming along great! It's cool you're doing the project with her. She will treasure it!


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 9, 2017)

Great bike, and great post. It' awesome you getting to work on this with your daughter. I hope you both are enjoying your progress. 
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## Venom5sc (Jun 19, 2019)

Hello everyone. I know it's been awhile but wanted yo give you an update. Shelby finally put the finishing touches on her bike. It helps that she can now reach the pedals and enjoy it. Happy to have shared the time with her working on it. Now its time to put some miles on it.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambler (Jun 19, 2019)

Venom5sc@ Great to see that your daughter Shelby is appreciating and enjoying her Shelby bicycle.


----------

